

Show HN: The Christmas App I Built for my GF - JacobIrwin
http://jacobirw.in/saysmerrychristmastoalexconibear/

======
juxta
that's a pretty rad painting. did you make it yourself?

~~~
JacobIrwin
Thanks and it is all my girlfriend's work. Alexandra is an interior design
major at Academy of Art University SF - but as good as she is with
architectural design programs (e.g. 3d max), she's just as good as a hobbyist
painter.

Note: Credit for the original source in my app goes to Dave Taylor
(jQuery.kinetic, see: <http://the-taylors.org/jquery.kinetic/>) and Stephen
Hamilton (see: <http://stephenhamilton.com/>)

